

Exo IDE October releases boosts Java development in the Cloud - bmestrallet
http://blog.exoplatform.org/2012/10/17/fresh-new-design-and-hot-new-features-for-exo-ide/

======
bmestrallet
The free service can be tested at <http://www.cloud-ide.com>

Amazon Beanstalk is now supported.

